# Stopper hand grasping 6 sided rod



## LoraKydd (Sep 23, 2007)

Another one of my unknowns, its a clear stopper, its a hand grasping a 6 sided rod, the details are great, finger nail and textured skin.  Anyone have a
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ny ideas?  (also am I posting on the right forum?)  It is 3-d and the stopper fits perfectly into an small old brown lysol bottle.  thanks in advance for any help


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Sep 24, 2007)

awsome stopper. to bad you didnt find the bottle it goes to.no clue what it goes to.


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 24, 2007)

> (also am I posting on the right forum?)


 
 probably as good as anywhere else...

 sort of reminds me of the Black Panther "power to the people" salute back in the day.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Panthers
 Dont ever remember them grasping power crystals though...


----------



## tncgal (Sep 25, 2007)

O'Hara Glass Company, Pittsburg, PA, ca. 1880, non-flint.
 OMN: O'Hara No. 90, aka Pennsylvania, Pennsylvania Hand.
 Reference ~ Early American Pattern Glass 1850-1910, Jenks & Luna, pg. 260

Completed Auction showing butter dish.  I found an auction for a cruet, but the photos were missing.  Yours is either for a cruet or decanter.  

 Nice find!


----------



## LoraKydd (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow thats great, I have searched on and off for years.  I never knew what it was.  Thanks so much.  You don't know anything about my Vitality Port bottle I posted in after 1900 do you?[]
                      Thanks again!
                            Lora


----------



## tncgal (Sep 28, 2007)

You are quite welcome, Lora.  

I found a _li'l bit_ about the A. Bauer Co.  See your other post.


----------



## Digger George (Oct 3, 2007)

that is SOLID


----------

